# Hooking up Windows Media Center to Directv.



## Soniteq (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what receiver I have. I just got the most basic one installed a few days ago. I've heard that there is an inherit problem with a directv screen saver when using Media Center. Could anyone please enlighten me on the issue and if they are any work arounds? Any help would be greaty appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to DBS Talk.

I have never heard of such a problem as I have been networked for several months and never had an issue.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

:welcome_s 

First off, welcome to the forum. 

Second, can you go into some more details. I haven't heard of any issues with a screen saver...and media center.


----------



## Cybercowboy (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have the "most basic receiver" then that would be an H20, which is not a DVR nor does it work with Media Center. It doesn't even have an ethernet jack. But if you have an HR20-100 or HR20-700 then that works just fine with Media Center, at least at my house it does.


----------



## Wolverine7 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how are the HR units working with Media Center? Do you have the ability to get guide/TV viewing through Media Center, or is it pictures/music only?

I've got an H20 hooked up to Media Center/Beyond TV with Svideo cables running to Hauppauge PVR cards. This provides a free way of doing the DVR, but all recording is in SD. If there was a way to link in the HD to a PVR/DVR system, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wolverine7 said:


> 1) Do you have the ability to get guide/TV viewing through Media Center, or is it pictures/music only?
> 2) If there was a way to link in the HD to a PVR/DVR system, I'd love to hear about it.


#1 You should be able to setup your media center for DirecTV so it [media center] will download the guide info. I did this sometime back with a H20 connected and the HR-20 should work the same [I would say it does, but haven't done it, so say "should"].
2) No, HD will be staying inside all of the D* boxes because of copyright issues.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like to know how to hook up me media center pc to my H20 . I have a WinTV-HVR-1600 . I can get channels in but I can not select Direct tv in the guide setup ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ohioviper said:


> I would like to know how to hook up me media center pc to my H20 . I have a WinTV-HVR-1600 . I can get channels in but I can not select Direct tv in the guide setup ?


I did this almost two years ago when you needed a particular tuner card [on the MCE list]. In the setup it asked what do do with the NTSC [analog] tuner card, which was where I selected cable or SAT suppler and which connection to use. After this I was asked about my other tuner card for OTA HD channels.


----------

